

‘Companies don’t need large support teams’ – Interview with Gianni from Disqus - antileet
http://blog.supportbee.com/

======
jonpaul
I find this semi-humorous and quite expected for him to say this. I've dealt
with their support on a few occasions; it's like pulling teeth to get them to
respond.

------
omh
The dynamics of this change completely for "enterprise" software where your
customers are paying extra for support. In that case there is little incentive
for you to put FAQ's on your site. In fact you want to make it hard to run
your software without a support contract.

~~~
tallanvor
As someone who has worked for several companies that provide "enterprise"
software, I can say that's only the case with bad companies. There are many
companies that are constantly trying to improve and update their documentation
so that support only has to deal with the unusual or complex and difficult
problems.

Edit: And I should add that there are plenty of people who will call support
for every single problem they encounter, no matter how clear the documentation
is.

~~~
omh
I wish we bought more software from companies like that :-)

------
espadagroup
It's pretty funny that even though this was an interview by SupportBee, he
keeps mentioning that they use Assistly, a clear competitor of SupportBee, and
how awesome it is...

------
greattypo
What happened to linking directly to the article?

------
measure2xcut1x
Maybe we should get Watson to do tech support. He seems to be pretty quick
with the right answer.

